# gas or diesel?



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

was thinking about buying a used F 250 anyone have experience with the mileage with both?
My options were the 5.4gas compare to the 6.0 diesel I know the diesel gets better mileage, but how much better? they re also more money


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

what year??


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

6.0 ? Do they come with spare head gaskets in the glovebox? I wouldnt buy one. A 7.3 Is a good motor. 5.4 Is a good motor Slightly underpowered But no problem pushing snow.


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

probally 03 to 05


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say diesel and would rate the engines as follows: Dodge, Chevy, Ford.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the OP was asking about a F250 not about dodges and chevys


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

if you want a ford that bad, buy a v-10. better then the 6.0 and the 5.4. if you want a real truck buy a chevy. better engines and you dont need to carry headgaskets in the glove box


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

red07gsxr;617117 said:


> if you want a ford that bad, buy a v-10. better then the 6.0 and the 5.4. if you want a real truck buy a chevy. better engines and you dont need to carry headgaskets in the glove box


I did not forget about the v10 But I thought he had the mention of fuel miledge somewhere


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

red07gsxr;617117 said:


> if you want a ford that bad, buy a v-10. better then the 6.0 and the 5.4. if you want a real truck buy a chevy. better engines and you dont need to carry headgaskets in the glove box


Ok maybe we should have welder in Chevy for frame.

V8 5.4L with 4.10 gear ratio is better than 3.73

For diesel 6.0L avoid 2003 and 2004 it worst. But if you really want diesel so I say 7.3L but you could have lucky to keep 6.0L run no problem.

V10 would be great but lot people try sell that cheap because gas.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Milwaukee;617129 said:


> Ok maybe we should have welder in Chevy for frame.
> 
> V8 5.4L with 4.10 gear ratio is better than 3.73
> 
> ...


I will take the chevy 20 min fix over the 20 hrs cab removal ford headgasket fix thanks.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cretebaby;617110 said:


> the OP was asking about a F250 not about dodges and chevys


Wow thanks for the insight. What I was trying to say was get a diesel, and that Ford uses crappy diesels. From his second post he said "probably 03 to 05" so it sounds like there is still time to not get a 6.0h no!.


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks everyone for all the input, but does anyone have any real input on the mileage? thats really what i want to know


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You will not go wrong with a diesel. Fords probably get the worst of the big 3, but diesel vs gas is better no matter what...............especially working. That's what you want to consider. Let's just say you are getting 15mpg's, conservatively. Start pushing with a 5.4 and it will literally drop to like 5mpg. A diesel will be more like 12. Yes, everybody will jump in and say theirs gets 25mpg, yada yada. Yes, 20's is possible, but empty, with an economy tune, and over the road. My 03 Dmax averages 16.5-17.8. Always loaded with a service bed and a trailer half the time. Empty it would probably see 22+ over the road. Between my Dmaxes, they've mostly been within about that. I've just been calculating the 03 the most lately. An 04 F350 Reg cab SRW 6.0 of mine(well, just sold now) just calculated about 14 over the road, pulling a small boat 1 way. Ok, but not great.

With a diesel, I never bat an eye heading out with a half a tank or less to push for an evening. Nothing I would have ever considered when plowing with gas trucks!!!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my 05 6.0 ford diesel f350 gets anywhere from 13-16 empty and around 11-13 towing around 8,000lbs (i know it can tow more just havent yet)


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

getting 16-17 with the d max empty, half city half highway .


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

my 2001 crew cab SRW f-350 gets 18 unloaded highway and about 16 towing 5k lbs. no mods just barley broken in with 178,000. the 7.3 is an awsome engine. i also have the 6spd. not sure if that makes much of a difference from the automatics as far as milage goes


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Diesel will always get better mpg's than gas, especially if you are working it.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

look at it this way. the 5.4 is cheaper but you will work the piss out of it pushin snow. the 6.0 has had its probs no dought but still a diesel makes a better work truck in my mind.

if your just doin your house and a few others get the gas but if you ever want the truck to work get a diesel and dont look back.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

My 04 6.0 gets 19 over the road with a stock tune. Ive yet to plow with mine personally, but Ive plowed a looooonnnggg time with a single tank of fuel, whether it be 7.3 or 6.0. I wouldn't dream of plowing with anything other than a diesel, ford, dodge, or chevy. 

Everyone's information and most of the opinions in this threat are right on, except for the guy that said Fords are crappy.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i vote diesel, i, like most guys that have gas trucks, wish i had a diesel


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

...get the kind of truck Fred Flinstone has!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;619638 said:


> ...get the kind of truck Fred Flinstone has!!!


ya ba daba but my feet would get cold:bluebounc


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

I got a 92 ford f250 with the 7.3, and it probably gets around 15-16 per gallon empty. and there really isn't much difference when im pulling my 16ft. trailer with a 61" rider, 36" walk behind and two pushers. maybe a couple of mpg but thats it. But when I got the plow on, (8 ft Hiniker scoop) it gets about 10. But even on the diesel, your going to want to beef up the tranny, if used for plowing or pulling. They usually need it done at 170,000 miles or so.
Picking mine up in the morning, from having it rebuilt. Will be fun to see how much more it can push this year.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

hands down get the diesel. i myself would never drive anything else when it comes to a truck. And don't listen to these guys about which of the big 3 is the better truck, every truck owner has a biased opinion. You need to do your homework on that and come up with what truck best fits you and your needs for that truck each manufacture has strengths and weaknesses. I wish they would let the customer build the truck the way they would like. say for instance, I would take a Cummins w/ an Allison tranni and drop that into a Ford truck. But hey that's JMO! 
Good luck finding your truck!


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

dittos- I have 2 gas chevy's & 1 gas & 2 diesel dodges. when its work time pulling or pushing, the cummins diesel gets 40% or more better mileage than the gas dodge. I had a 94 Ford dually with a IDI 7.3 & best mileage I could ever get out of it was 11-12 mpg. I agree with mid ohio- I'd have a cummins with a allison tranny, but put it in an older chevy!


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i owuld buy a chevy anyday. but when it comes to ford get the 7.3 or the v-10. stay away from the 5.4 or the 6.0. the gas mileage for the v-10 is only 1-2 mpg difference from the 5.4L. plus you can get the v-10 for a steal. just think about it.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

and yes my gas truck is a chevy 2500 w/ 1 ton suspension and I agree I would take the Cummins for my next diesel.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

yardsmith;619698 said:


> dittos- I have 2 gas chevy's & 1 gas & 2 diesel dodges. when its work time pulling or pushing, the cummins diesel gets 40% or more better mileage than the gas dodge. I had a 94 Ford dually with a IDI 7.3 & best mileage I could ever get out of it was 11-12 mpg. I agree with mid ohio- I'd have a cummins with a allison tranny, but put it in an older chevy!


what he said^^^ i feel the cummins diesel engine is superior to the D-max and powerstroke in that order. When working the engine hard the cummins and D-max will get similar milage. but for longevity the cummins will be better.

a cummins with a allison trans would be one hell of a driveline.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

archer39;620416 said:


> what he said^^^ i feel the cummins diesel engine is superior to the D-max and powerstroke in that order. When working the engine hard the cummins and D-max will get similar milage.* but for longevity the cummins will be better.*
> 
> a cummins with a allison trans would be one hell of a driveline.


Not to start a debate or brand war by any means, but there's really no proof to back that. Although I've never owned one, I too am a fan of Cummins and probably always will be, but it's mainly b/c they are time tested. Low HP's and low RPM's are what's made them last. The newer models really don't fall into that category anymore. Bear in mind that the higher miled longer lasting Cummins have been around for 20 years+. Give the Duramax a chance, it's only 7 years old, and there are now plenty around these days with big miles. In stock form they really stay together pretty well. Newer technology among all brands has it's pro's and cons IMHO.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

got-h2o;620529 said:


> Not to start a debate or brand war by any means, but there's really no proof to back that. Although I've never owned one, I too am a fan of Cummins and probably always will be, *but it's mainly b/c they are time tested*. Low HP's and low RPM's are what's made them last. The newer models really don't fall into that category anymore. Bear in mind that the higher miled longer lasting Cummins have been around for 20 years+. Give the Duramax a chance, it's only 7 years old, and there are now plenty around these days with big miles. In stock form they really stay together pretty well. Newer technology among all brands has it's pro's and cons IMHO.


been in business since 1919, i say they have something going for them.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

archer39;621295 said:


> been in business since 1919, i say they have something going for them.[/QUO
> 
> Cummins is a good motor to bad it did not come in a chevy or ford truck


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

brad96z28;621304 said:


> archer39;621295 said:
> 
> 
> > been in business since 1919, i say they have something going for them.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd say they've changed a little since 1919, and the most commonly known long lasting common rail 12v is a thing of the past. No offense to Dodge, but the longevity of the engine is no thanks to them. Aside from their engines, they have quite their share of problems otherwise. But again, time will tell. Plenty of Dmaxes out there now with 250k plus (I have 2 of them), and some upwards of 500k, the highest known of 865k as of last year that I know of, 01 with original everything, pulling 5ers all day every day. Heck, I have a 6.0 PSD with over 200k, most here will say it can't be done!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have 3 cummins but Im wondering now really if gas is a better deal on trucks if you were looking at buying one. I love the diesels and the low and torque is key. Its not worth me trading any of mine in as they have all had recent work and are too valueble to me for reliablility and good money earners. Look at how much they are discounting big gas 3/4's new and even used. Im thinking the discount of 6 to 8 grand can buy a lot of gas and its alot cheaper then diesel right now.
Like I bet you could really work a deal on a 2007 or 2008 lease tradeback gas 3/4 ton. 
I wonder what the tax advantages are, eg you can write off your fuel, and depreciate the truck, which is a better advantage.... larger fuel reciepts, and cheaper truck, or lower fuel reciepts an more expensive truck. What about repairs? 

Resale sucks on a gasser, so you would want to pick exactly what you want.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

brad96z28;621304 said:


> archer39;621295 said:
> 
> 
> > been in business since 1919, i say they have something going for them.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## toolman76usa (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 99 f250 7-3 diesel with 240,000 on it. I carry 2000 pounds in the bed 24/7and get about 16 mpg. Diesel kicks the crap outa gas


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Depends how much you are going to use it really, if you have lots of plowing or some plowing and other work lined up for it, it's an easy choice. If it's only a few drives and the occasional trip you my find a better deal on a used gasser. Also consider maintainance, the diesel is more expensive to repair (if you need to repair it) than a gasser. I like to find older diesel trucks with solid bodies on them. They are cheap to buy, easier to fix and quite a bit easier of fuel. I have 1 D-max 4 Cummins and 1 PSD (sold).


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

got-h2o;621329 said:


> I'd say they've changed a little since 1919, and the most commonly known long lasting common rail 12v is a thing of the past. No offense to Dodge, but the longevity of the engine is no thanks to them. Aside from their engines, they have quite their share of problems otherwise. But again, time will tell. Plenty of Dmaxes out there now with 250k plus (I have 2 of them), and some upwards of 500k, the highest known of 865k as of last year that I know of, 01 with original everything, pulling 5ers all day every day. Heck, I have a 6.0 PSD with over 200k, most here will say it can't be done!!


Pretty much any and all changes to the Cummins engine can be blamed on the EPA. However, any 5.9 Cummins will last "forever" if you take care of it and don't bomb it to 500 hp. And yes, the Dodge Ram built around the Cummins does leave some to be desired.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I've had both, a 5.4 and now a 6.0. Yes, the headgaskets were an issue, but Ford/Navistar seems to have gotten that sorted. If your buying used, be sure to check the service history. You can get an Oasis report from the dealer if you have the V.I.N. of the truck. They also had an issue with the variable vanes on the turbo. Again, if you're buying used, most of the trucks out there have had these issues dealt with already. I got mine with 62000kms (38000miles) on it, and the dealer I bought it from had the issues dealt with while it was on the lot. I plow with the truck and the 1st year I got it we installed an 8" Fabtech lift and ran 38" Boggers, an Edge Juice w/ attitude "tuner" and AFE cold air kit. The lift is now off the truck so i can plow with it, and I sold the edge system. I'm now running the Banks six-gun (which is soon getting swapped for a SCT unit). The only problem I've had was the egr valve, and that was under warranty.

Sorry for the novel, but the 6.0 has gotten a bad rap because of the early problems, I just wanted to pass on my own experiences with it. I would not hesitate to buy another 6.0.

Here's a pic of it with the lift.









ussmileyflag  tymusic


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

I have no clue where to start ……..

5.4L vs 6.0L I’d buy the 5.4L…. the 5.4l will take the same abuse as the 6.0L but when It breaks you don’t have to take the cab off it to fix it.


with all the diesel Dodge/cummins 5.9L and ford 7.3 are the 2 above the rest, then you have the duramax and the dodge cummins 6.7 L both good motors but just don’t get MPG that the 5.9L and 7.3L do. Last on my list would be the 6.0L and my reasoning is…. I can’t see a diesel motor needing major repairs before 200,000 miles, and the MPG is no where near the 7.3L it replaced…


If the EPA and CARB would stay out of light duty trucks… I know the later 5.9L would see close to 30 mpg


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

What do you use the truck for besides plowing? Do you tow all the time? how many miles do you drive a year? if you dont need a diesel dont waste the extra money buying one.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

RODHALL;628578 said:


> I have no clue where to start ……..
> 
> 5.4L vs 6.0L I'd buy the 5.4L…. the 5.4l will take the same abuse as the 6.0L but when It breaks you don't have to take the cab off it to fix it.
> 
> ...


Are u nuts? The duramax does not get as good as the 7.3? Come on. I got rid of my 97 7.3 and now have 04 duramax.MPG is almost identical! And my old mans 08 is almost the same as mine. All get around 18. highway


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

RODHALL;628578 said:


> I have no clue where to start ……..
> 
> 5.4L vs 6.0L I'd buy the 5.4L…. the 5.4l will take the same abuse as the 6.0L but when It breaks you don't have to take the cab off it to fix it.
> 
> ...


Really? I think that's untrue for most diesels. 200k is not out of hand for any of them if maintained properly. My 03 Dmax has 253k and counting. No major repairs to date, and has needed an oil change for the last 3k. It literally runs and drives like it has 50k, if that.



brad96z28;628826 said:


> Are u nuts? The duramax does not get as good as the 7.3? Come on. I got rid of my 97 7.3 and now have 04 duramax.MPG is almost identical! And my old mans 08 is almost the same as mine. All get around 18. highway


I have to agree with this. Any Dmax can see 20+ mpg's on the highway. I've owned 5 that do/have.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

got-h2o;628931 said:


> Really? I think that's untrue for most diesels. 200k is not out of hand for any of them if maintained properly. My 03 Dmax has 253k and counting. No major repairs to date, and has needed an oil change for the last 3k. It literally runs and drives like it has 50k, if that.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> i think thats what he meant when he said this I can't see a diesel motor needing major repairs before 200,000 miles


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with you Gix1k4. I had an 04 F250 with the 6.0L and God did I love it. I had some issues... Turbo and the EGR cooler but that's what the warranty is for... I would happily buy another one! Right now I'm stuck with the 5.4L which does well for what it is.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

red07gsxr;617117 said:


> if you want a ford that bad, buy a v-10. better then the 6.0 and the 5.4. if you want a real truck buy a chevy. better engines and you dont need to carry headgaskets in the glove box


you really need to get rid of that avalanch, what good does that do?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cretebaby;628945 said:


> got-h2o;628931 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I think that's untrue for most diesels. 200k is not out of hand for any of them if maintained properly. My 03 Dmax has 253k and counting. No major repairs to date, and has needed an oil change for the last 3k. It literally runs and drives like it has 50k, if that.
> ...


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

brad96z28;628826 said:


> Are u nuts? The duramax does not get as good as the 7.3? Come on. I got rid of my 97 7.3 and now have 04 duramax.MPG is almost identical! And my old mans 08 is almost the same as mine. All get around 18. highway


The 7.3 we have gets 18-20 and has 300,000 the D-max 15-17 and is right at 100,000 miles



got-h2o;628931 said:


> Really? I think that's untrue for most diesels. 200k is not out of hand for any of them if maintained properly. My 03 Dmax has 253k and counting. No major repairs to date, and has needed an oil change for the last 3k. It literally runs and drives like it has 50k, if that.
> 
> I have to agree with this. Any Dmax can see 20+ mpg's on the highway. I've owned 5 that do/have.


Re-read
Last on my list would be the 6.0L and my reasoning is…. I can't see a diesel motor needing major repairs before 200,000 miles, and the MPG is no where near the 7.3L it replaced…

had nothing to do with the Dmax needing repairs.... it was about the 6.0L and all the issues that they have.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

RODHALL;629679 said:


> The 7.3 we have gets 18-20 and has 300,000 the D-max 15-17 and is right at 100,000 miles
> 
> Re-read
> Last on my list would be the 6.0L and my reasoning is…. I can't see a diesel motor needing major repairs before 200,000 miles, and the MPG is no where near the 7.3L it replaced…
> ...


See post #47.


----------



## c web (Oct 16, 2008)

*diesel*

i have had almost every kind of engine possible except the duramax. i used to be a straight ford man until i owned my first diesel the 04 6.0 powerstroke. first off i must say with a magnaflow exhaust there is not a better sounding unit out there. pushing snow was no problem until 8000 miles had to do open heart surgery on the tranny. after that snow wise was fine, but when pulling a fairly small hauler 7500 lbs, the truck really struggled for its power band. non stop down shifting, truck made power just at 2500 rpms. so it would be a great snow truck, i would rather a cummins for a total truck.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

got-h2o;629683 said:


> See post #47.





got-h2o;629477 said:


> cretebaby;628945 said:
> 
> 
> > OOPS!!! I read that wrong, sorry! I took it as meaning that they would need repairs. I guess I should read a little better before posting!
> ...


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

platinumpimps;629249 said:


> you really need to get rid of that avalanch, what good does that do?


its my daily driver...i have two other trucks that i use to work with. my occupation doesnt involve me to need a heavy duty truck. thats what the other trucks are for. old trucks for work and new truck to take to the bar..


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

snowplower82,
My work truck is an '05 F250 5.4 with 30,000 miles all this truck sees is in town driving. It has a Boss 8.2 V and occationally pulls a skid steer. Empty around town I get 13mpg, when working it plowing about 7mpg.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok guys, i am new to plowing but not diesel trucks, I work on/own alot of diesel dragtrucks and sled pullers. I also work the heck out of diesels trucks on my farm. I will agree that the commonrail cummins is the best motor out there, but he asked about a 6.0, the 6.0 has had it's share of problems, to many for ford but it is still a deacent motor. I have owned a 04,and 2 06's the 04 was a CC drw i had that truck making over 700hp running 12.58 1/4's and still driving it on the street and towing trailers, with STOCK headbolts and gaskets. I have also worked on a few with 300kmiles and a 04 with 510kmiles, there good motors. The 5r110 trans behind them is one of the best in the industry. 
I would go for the 6.0 10 times out of 10 over the 5.4 or the V10.
just my 2 cents


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*Get whatever is BEST for YOU!!!*

I have an '06 F250 with a 5.4, it has 16,000 mile's on it. I get around 15 to 16 mpg with it, all stock. Probably 8-9 when plowing. I take it easy. I bought it used with 3,900 miles on it, full extended 6 year warranty for $20 G's, about a year and a half ago. No problems of any kind so far. It pushes snow with *no problem*, -and we get alot of snow here, I do not tow anything. I have a Boss V, 8' 2" poly on her. I do not need to tweak anything because of front end droop. The diesel was too expensive for me at the time, -I just did not want to sink any more money into a truck. I know the diesels get better mileage, but with the price differential between gas and diesel fuel prices around here (Central NY), I think their 'fuel advantage' is somewhat diminished... I also liked the fact that I could put more weight, -with no worries, on the front than I could with a diesel, and without having to go for heavier springs etc., -although this truck came with heavy duty springs. Bottom line, once you finish your research you should get the one that you think will work BEST for you, and that YOU think you'll be happier with, whether it's diesel, gas, Ford, Chevy, Dodge, blue, green, white, yellow, pink or whatever! It's YOUR MONEY!!! Good luck to you! -And the best of luck with whatever you get. I have no brand loyalty ( -had a Chevy before the Ford), as they all cost money, and eventually need repairs, if I could do without one, I would...


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great input will be making my mind up soon


----------

